# APR Presents Waterfest 17 - On Site Chipping & APR's Largest Inventory in WF History!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to be the title sponsor of Waterfest 17, on July 16th and 17th at Raceway Park, Englishtown NJ. 

APR will be on site both days flashing all available ECU upgrades including all current 2010-2011 2.0T and 3.0T ECU's listed on our website. 

No appointments are needed! Just show up and we'll get you a pass to bring in your car! 

All ECU upgrades and Hardware are listed at sales pricing on www.goapr.com. You will not be charged tax, labor or shipping when purchasing any ECU upgrade or hardware! 

This year also marks the largest inventory APR will have on hand in the history of Waterfest! 

*ECUs* 
All APR ECU upgrades 

*Exhaust* 
Most APR Exhaust Systems in Every Form (Downpipes, Catbacks, Turbobacks, Full Systems and Tip options) 

*Intakes* 
Almost Every APR Carbonio Intake System for Every make, model and engine. 
All APR Carbonio intake adapters, brackets and secondary air breather filters. 

*Charge Piping* 
All APR Bipipes 
All APR Compressor Hoses 
All APR Throttle Body Hoses 
All APR Intercooler Hoses 

*APR Accessories* 
All APR Boost Gauge Pods 
All APR Compressor Inlet Hoses 
All APR Throttle Body Hoses 
All APR 2.0T Boost Tap / PCV Block Off Adapters 

*APR DV's* 
All APR R1 DV's 

*Intercoolers* 
All APR Intercoolers 
All APR 3.0 TFSI CPS Cooling Systems 

*Fueling* 
All APR 2.0T High Pressure Fuel Pumps 
All APR Intank Fuel Pumps 
All APR Stage 1+ Injectors 

*Turbocharger & Supercharger Systems* 
All APR K04 Turbocharger Systems 
All APR Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems 
All APR Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems 
All APR Supercharger Systems 

*Suspension and Mounts* 
All APR Swaybars 
All APR Snub Mounts 

*Apparel and Gear* 
All APR Apparel, Badges and Stickers 
All VW Driver Gear 

If any of the popular items sell out, APR dealers will be on site, stocked with inventory. If they even sell out we'll offer FREE SHIPPING on all orders placed through APR at the show! 

Finally, if you purchase any smaller items like 2.0T Intake or 1.8T boost gauge, we will offer FREE Shipping! 

Thank you and see you at the show!


----------

